# Imaginary Ara TTRS detailed



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Just some pics of my imaginary TTRS after a machine polish, coat of Crystal Serum and topped with Exo.

The car is looking fantastic even if the pics dont show it 100% as the sky is full of clouds.

Work was carried out by Alistair @ http://www.definedreflections.co.uk

I tried to get a close up shot of the pearl effect of the Ara.

I cant wait for the sun to show its head so I can take some better quality shots.























































Now I just need to finish school, get a job and turn these imaginary images into reality [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

OK.
Having been convinced of two things:
1) The TTS is as good looking as the RS
2) Sepang Blue is better than Ara

I now doubt myself....a lot.
Just based on how good that looks I'm now considering upgrading the TTS. I would absolutely buy this spec (if only it wasn't imaginary)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You're thinking too hard Evil Ted


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Ara Blue looking good,amazing what a good detail can achieve 8)


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Very good job on using Microsoft paint to make an imaginary car look real.

Nice job on the detailing front 8)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking very nice. The silver trim and those wheels go well together with Ara.
And looks quite realistic from those shots.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

leopard said:


> You're thinking too hard Evil Ted


This is very true, I'm thinking about upgrading to a car that can't be bought. That's definitely in the "thinking too hard" category


----------



## fahdriyami (Sep 14, 2016)

Love the color. Maybe it's just me, but I never really liked those rims. They look plasticky and cheap to me.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

fahdriyami said:


> Love the color. Maybe it's just me, but I never really liked those rims. They look plasticky and cheap to me.


So does the front splitter :roll:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

fahdriyami said:


> Love the color. Maybe it's just me, but I never really liked those rims. They look plasticky and cheap to me.


It's not just you. They turn what is a nice looking car into something that looks a bit ungainly. I'm not so sure a bout the silver on blue either. I'd prefer gloss black on blue. Do like the colour though. Someone needs to photoshop in some 20" Y spokes, black out all the bling and see what a difference it makes.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A real Ara TTRS detailed:


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

brittan said:


> A real Ara TTRS detailed:


Looking mint!

What was used on that then?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The process was:

Washing
Decontamination
Machine polish to remove blemishes
Super fine machine polish
Kamikaze Collection Enrei on paintwork
Stance Rim Coat on wheels, including inside
Intenso Window Coat on the glass

It took 3 days, but that's including the curing times.


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Looking schweeeeet my ara brother!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

brittan said:


> The process was:
> 
> Washing
> Decontamination
> ...


"Kamikaze collection Enrei" These names :lol:

" Gyeon Quartz " for mine.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

leopard said:


> " Gyeon Quartz " for mine.


Same as mine. What do you think of it?

IMO, It washes really nicely and it does its job preventing dirt from sticking to the paint/leather/hood/whhels but it doesn't have that POP that layers of wax has.It doesn't enhance the colour. And if you don't dry it right away water drop marks can be frustrating to remove.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Smoothie said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > " Gyeon Quartz " for mine.
> ...


The product that I have applied is "Gyeon Quartz MOHS +" with a second layer and then cooked under an infra red lamp,same goes for the wheels.All in all,a 3 day process.

There are different tiers of Gyeon,perhaps yours is different ? but I don't experience the problems you've described.

The last car that I had this applied to was a white BMW M2 (now sold) and the colour absolutely popped for white,prior to that I have had darker colours treated with the same results from different German manufacturers.


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

Demessiah is back said:


> Just some pics of my imaginary TTRS after a machine polish, coat of Crystal Serum and topped with Exo.
> 
> The car is looking fantastic even if the pics dont show it 100% as the sky is full of clouds.
> 
> ...


Demessiah, I have some virtual special extra shiny polish I'm willing to let you have at a very favorable price, on the box it says it works very well indeed on imaginary cars, interested?
And at the price I have in mind I'm cutting me own throat as it even includes delivery by e-mail.


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Sounds very tempting but I spent all my pocket money on some magic beans 8)


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Demessiah is back said:


> Sounds very tempting but I spent all my pocket money on some magic beans 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

fahdriyami said:


> Love the color. Maybe it's just me, but I never really liked those rims. They look plasticky and cheap to me.


Second that. They look ungainly, unbalanced and even cartoonist to the eye and definitely don't suit the car. Park a base level TT next to it in the same colour with say, 20 inch Y spokes and it would be the looker. Surely Audi will offer a better choice of alloys once we can finally order the RS in decent specs?!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Mark Pred said:


> fahdriyami said:
> 
> 
> > Love the color. Maybe it's just me, but I never really liked those rims. They look plasticky and cheap to me.
> ...


No I'm sure if that were the case they would be part of the printed documention which only features the two crappy designs.

It will be down to individuals I guess to source a suitable replacement (ie anything else that will fit!)


----------

